# Crich Quarry (Plant and Excavation) - February 2012



## shatners (Feb 8, 2013)

So then... slightly odd explore in that I CALLED SECURITY whilst there! Turns out that the tram museum next door put a big metal gate accross the access road and lock it at 4pm... then go home leaving me trapped inside with the car lol... following a slightly awkward telephone call to security on the 0800 number blazened accross the sign on the gate a very nice chap turned up in a white van and let me out an hour later, no questions asked 

I took these using my trusty old Canon AV-1 film camera, an out of date roll of Fuji Velivia, a 35mm f2.0 and a 20mm f2.8. They have what I thought was a bit of an odd colour cast, probably due to the film being out of date.. but I actualy quite like it so will use the other 12 rolls I have at some point. Was nice to have the wait for them to arrive through the post and see how they turned out. Out of the 36 I took, this 20 were the best of the bunch, the rest were a bit overexposed. Ohh and I dont have a scanner so I had to photo the photos with the 7D with a bit of vignette added in photoplop 

The quarry has been closed about two years and has no vandalism, theft or beer cans strewn.. probably due to its remote location, but is a lovely explore and worth the gawps fromt he people taking tram rides past about twenty feet away!

Cheers for looking.








































The technical name for this is the wacker basher jobby






A five pounds fine for tresspassing!






The old explosive store




















































​


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 8, 2013)

Outstanding work as always dude! I bet that was funny having to call security to let you out! Nice of him not to ask any questions 

Cheers for posting these up


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 8, 2013)

Those pics have come out awesome. Really impressed.


----------



## shatners (Feb 8, 2013)

Cheers chaps. To be honest I was just glad they answered the phone... was a good solid gate and didnt fancy a nights sleep int he car lol!


----------



## skankypants (Feb 8, 2013)

Perfection!


----------



## MrDan (Feb 9, 2013)

Gorgeous photos there!
Great colours, I don't know if that's because of the film or your photography but I really like that. I would never have guessed that those were photos of photos lol.
I love reading reports with a funny story like that, I couldn't imagine making that phone call:biglaugh:


----------



## Bones out (Feb 9, 2013)

O mate! I do like a bit of film...... And out of date too, gives it a real 70's feel..... Nice


----------



## shatners (Feb 9, 2013)

Bonesout said:


> O mate! I do like a bit of film...... And out of date too, gives it a real 70's feel..... Nice



Cheers, I dont recon it was the film though. All the foam seals that are between the mirror and the prism to block light whilst its exposing are crumbling to pieces so I think theres light pouring in where it shouldnt. Its only a mere 24 years old as well... should still be under guarantee shouldnt it?


----------



## birdinanaviary (Feb 9, 2013)

Velvia is a quality film, but this would be 35mm in an av-1? 
Is it slide film velvia? How out if date? (Many questions) looks good though, the 120 slide versions one of my favourites to cross process


----------



## shatners (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah it's 35.. dscolourlabs put 120 on the receipt.. I'm buggered without exif lol.

They did 36 slides mounted and a set of prints for £27 with free post, highly recommend them.. great service but now I'm thinking of picking up another body as this ones falling apart and maybe a second hand slide scanner.. probably cheaper in the long run, let me know if you've any recommendations.

Only 8 weeks out of date, don't think that's what ruined the last nine photos tho, there were strips of foam on the mirror when I took lens off lol.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice one with security that makes a change!! Great photos.


----------



## birdinanaviary (Feb 9, 2013)

shatners said:


> Yeah it's 35.. dscolourlabs put 120 on the receipt.. I'm buggered without exif lol.
> 
> They did 36 slides mounted and a set of prints for £27 with free post, highly recommend them.. great service but now I'm thinking of picking up another body as this ones falling apart and maybe a second hand slide scanner.. probably cheaper in the long run, let me know if you've any recommendations.
> 
> Only 8 weeks out of date, don't think that's what ruined the last nine photos tho, there were strips of foam on the mirror when I took lens off lol.



8 weeks isn't that out of date, to be fair it's isnt unusual to get a magenta cast on them especially evening time
I like it!!!! Out of interest was it e6 processed or did you get it cross processed? 
I love film though you really can't replicate it properly with PP no matter how hard you try

I use dscolourlabs now for 35mm and cc imaging for 120 
Both good labs!!

I love the old canon fd fit cams, if you have the fd lenses get an a1
There was a shop in Leeds doing real good offers online on the ae1 as well!

Great set anyway!!


----------



## rectory-rat (Feb 9, 2013)

Absolutely love your style and composition - beautiful! 

~RR


----------



## krela (Feb 9, 2013)

These shots are gorgeous!


----------



## smiler (Feb 9, 2013)

I loved your pics, outstanding post, and fair play to secca for proving that they ain’t all illegitimate, Thanks.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow, beautiful photos! Great story with the secca. 
Lol, thats the longest notice to trespassers I've ever seen!


----------



## shatners (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks all, very kind. Secca was superb, fully expected him to laugh down the phone and leave me till morning 

UrbanX - Yeah the tresspassers sign is exactly the same as the one I saw at RAF Upper Heyford... just brought a smile to my face that its based on 100 year old legislation so the penalty for tresspass in the explosives store is £5.00 haha! You get twelve times that for letting your dog dump on the pavement these days


----------



## krela (Feb 10, 2013)

I think pretty much every member on this site would happily pay a £5 charge for looking around most places...


----------



## shatners (Feb 11, 2013)

Thought I would tag this in.. a quck panorama, details crap sorry as it was just my Lumix point and shoot whilst I was waiting for securtiy to let me out  Im not quite brave enought to try a panorama with film yet!


----------



## Munchh (Feb 11, 2013)

Really enjoyable report mate. Not only is the site interesting but those pics are a feast for the eyes. We get so used to seeing clinical digital images these days we forget how atmospheric film can be. Thanks, this was well worth the effort.


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 11, 2013)

Absolutely top dollar report mate,and your shots are most excellent 

Reminds me a little of Wredon Quarry in Staffordshire...... Also worth a visit


----------

